# Integrated receiver available?



## runner861 (Mar 20, 2010)

Does anyone know if there is any integrated receiver that can receive simultaneously Dish, Direct, cable, and OTA? I am thinking about something where the user can switch channels and switch seamlessly between those four services. It seems like I recall a few years ago that Zenith was selling televisions with built-in DirectTV and OTA and cable receivers, but that has been a few years and I never explored the issue at that time.


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

runner861 said:


> Does anyone know if there is any integrated receiver that can receive simultaneously Dish, Direct, cable, and OTA? I am thinking about something where the user can switch channels and switch seamlessly between those four services. It seems like I recall a few years ago that Zenith was selling televisions with built-in DirectTV and OTA and cable receivers, but that has been a few years and I never explored the issue at that time.


There are no STB receivers that incoporate more then 1 provider in terms of satellite and or cable programming.

There are current receivers that incoporate OTA as well as either dishnetwork OR DirecTV programming simultaneously (with the addition of an OTA module).

There are also several discontinued units such as the SatGo which incoporates a 17" LCD TV with a portable DirecTV receiver or the Humax LD2060 20" LCD with incoporated DirecTV receiver; but again those have been discontinued for a while. (Still available though as used and with "owned" status if you look hard enough).....


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

Over a decade ago, there were MPEG-2 satellite receivers that had embedded Nagravision encryption and accepted a cigarette-sized security cartridges that had other licensed encryption systems loaded into them. Irdeto was one of them. I was told at the time that Spain had a law back then requiring that a certain class of satellite receiver be retrofittable to a variety of encryption formats. I looked into this because I was outfitting the language lab of a well known university and space was at a premium. I bought one such receiver and then tried to get GlobeCast to "marry" their Nagravision smart card they had sent us along with their receiver, to this other receiver that we preferred to use, but they refused to do so. Theoretically, I think such a receiver could support a DISH Network card, but I wouldn't even waste the time it would take to call in and ask.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

It's not just one Spain, but whole EU has the law to prohibit IRD manufacturers to tie its STB to one sat provider (like DTV or dish/BellTV doing the business in US/Canada/Mexico), so all of them must support CSA and accept PCMCIA type of cartridge with that card what the sat provider issued/supported - Premier, Irdetto, Nagra, Cyfra, etc ... BTW, echstar do play by the law when mfg own IRD for EU counties !


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

I had the same experience with Globecast WTV, when I wanted to be able to use their access card with another manufacturer's PVR-based receiver. I likely would have subscribed to several pay channels, but now just do FTA channels.

Most "European-market" FTA receivers have slots for one or two "Common Interface" (CI) slots, and you just buy the decoder module, and your subscription provider sends you a card. Some also have embedded decryption for one system.


----------



## Pink Jazz (Jan 2, 2012)

I remember that RCA once had a CRT rear-projection HDTV with a built-in DirecTV reciever. We once had one of those.


----------

